# Mihir's For Sale and Want To Buy Thread



## mihir

*Want to Buy*

*Blackberry*
Want one blackberry.Max $100.

*iPhone*
Any Brand New Iphone or Iphone in really good condition and well maintained.


*A GTX 570 or HD 6950*

*FS*

Nothing since everything is cheaper out there.


----------



## mihir

**BUMP**

No replies.


----------



## mihir

Guys come on no one has a Blackberry or an Iphone for sale.
After seeing my Blackberry I bought from Noah everybody wants one.


----------



## mihir

bumpity bump


----------



## Calibretto

It's obvious that no one here has a Blackberry or iPhone to sell at the moment. Why don't you try eBay?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Hey i didnt know idia had ebay. Iphone 4 seems to be around 37,000 rs new if this helps.

http://mobiles.shop.ebay.in/Mobile-...iphone&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## mihir

innercx said:


> Hey i didnt know idia had ebay. Iphone 4 seems to be around 37,000 rs new if this helps.
> 
> http://mobiles.shop.ebay.in/Mobile-...iphone&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282



Too expensive.That is like $825.
I wanted a used one and specifically from US since iPhones are cheaper there compared to any other country.
Yes India has an Ebay but all the stuff is overpriced.
I was getting an Asus P6T Deluxe(My Motherboard for  $490 can you believe that and Indian computer shops were selling it for much cheaper.


----------



## mihir

Calibretto said:


> It's obvious that no one here has a Blackberry or iPhone to sell at the moment. Why don't you try eBay?



Indian Ebay is expensive as I explained in the post above.

Yeah and to bad no one has a blackberry or iPhone for sale here I was hoping I could it from here that is a trustable source rather than buing of expensive things of strangers.And my Deal with Noah Troncoso was a really good one and no problems with the unlocked blackberry here so I would prefer to get it specifically from US where it is way cheaper compared to India.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

not sure about this with india but when i get stuff sent from the usa you have to pay import duty/tax I dont know, if like thialand, the reason it is so expensive is due to tax, just a thought as it may end up not being cheaper.


----------



## mihir

innercx said:


> not sure about this with india but when i get stuff sent from the usa you have to pay import duty/tax I dont know, if like thialand, the reason it is so expensive is due to tax, just a thought as it may end up not being cheaper.



I know.That is why I am looking for a used product since in India if you send a used product using regular shipping no duty is applicable on it and even if there is it is negligible and it will never comeout to the price at which it is available here.


----------



## Benny Boy

What kind of BB? I have a flip Pearl that looks new, but it's password protected and havn't looked into unlocking that. A customer left it in my car and I don't know which one it was, and no one's called me about it.


----------



## mihir

Benny Boy said:


> What kind of BB? I have a flip Pearl that looks new, but it's password protected and havn't looked into unlocking that. A customer left it in my car and I don't know which one it was, and no one's called me about it.



Check your PM.
I am interested


----------



## mihir

Still want a Blackberry or Iphone.
Bump


----------



## ScottALot

Have you bought one yet? If not, would you pay shipping from USA?


----------



## scbjmshpv

what part of india you live in and what is your budget? as i'm planning on shipping few item to India soon  (in about week or two depending i find last of what i'm looking for) so it might be easy for my friend to ship from there to you if you don't mind. shipping to Vadodara, Gujarat if you are curious.


----------



## mihir

scbjmshpv said:


> what part of india you live in and what is your budget? as i'm planning on shipping few item to India soon  (in about week or two depending i find last of what i'm looking for) so it might be easy for my friend to ship from there to you if you don't mind. shipping to Vadodara, Gujarat if you are curious.



I live in Pune,Maharashtra.And once the phone is in india then it will be really easy to ship since shipping is pretty cheap in India.
India.
Which phone do you have and what is the condition??


----------



## mihir

mihir said:


> *Want to Buy*
> 
> *Blackberry*
> Want one blackberry.Max $100.
> 
> *iPhone*
> Any Brand New Iphone or Iphone in really good condition and well maintained.
> 
> 
> *A GTX 570 or HD 6950*



*FS*

Nothing since everything is cheaper out there.


----------

